

Don’t call it “open source” unless you mean it - jcurbo
http://christianheilmann.com/2012/10/22/dont-call-it-open-source-unless-you-mean-it/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Bah, don't try to impose your standards on me. The only people who can afford
to turn open source into a full-time job are those who don't have a job or
whose job is to work on an open source project. Most open source projects will
never find a community because they are lost in the crowd and marginally
useful, at best. Even very large open source projects - remember Jelly? - can
lose their communities when they prove to be dead ends or new, shiny things
come along. That's life. If someone wants to just put their code out there for
someone else to use or improve on, that's plenty. If it catches fire and
gathers an active community, even better, but there's no sense and it's
faintly ridiculous to try to pump up every little hobby project as the Next
Big Thing.

------
Lukeas14
Do you have a viable alternative name for projects that people just want to
release without fully supporting them? Until then most people will keep
calling them open source. The term open source has always had a vague meaning
that has covered many different types of projects that the creator doesn't get
paid for (ex. free as in beer vs. free as in speech). Instead of trying to
change the word's definition you might be more effective in coming up with
another "free as in X" phrase to denote a project whose creators plan to offer
support.

